# Calculating Texas scramble handicap.



## Kennysarmy (May 22, 2021)

Team shot allowance is 25%/20%/15%/10% from lowest to highest course  handicap.

My question is do you then just add these values up or round them up or down to nearest exact first?


----------



## rulefan (May 22, 2021)

You calculate the %age Handicap Allowance of each player's Course Handicap and round it to get each player's Playing Handicap. Then sum the PHs.


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 22, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## wjemather (May 22, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			Team shot allowance is 25%/20%/15%/10% from lowest to highest course  handicap.

My question is do you then just add these values up or round them up or down to nearest exact first?
		
Click to expand...

Work out each players allowance (unrounded); add them all up, and then round to the nearest whole number to get the team Playing Handicap.

CONGU's mixed tee calculator can be used to confirm this.


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 23, 2021)

So two answers that contradict each other? What hope does the average golfer have haha


----------



## rulefan (May 23, 2021)

wjemather said:



			Work out each players allowance (unrounded); add them all up, and then round to the nearest whole number to get the team Playing Handicap.

CONGU's mixed tee calculator can be used to confirm this.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see how this confirms anything re a scramble.
My understanding was that in any format each player's PH was calculated and rounded before anything else happened.


----------



## upsidedown (May 23, 2021)

rulefan said:



			I don't see how this confirms anything re a scramble.
My understanding was that in any format each player's PH was calculated and rounded before anything else happened.
		
Click to expand...

The scramble calculator is down the bottom


----------



## wjemather (May 23, 2021)

rulefan said:



			I don't see how this confirms anything re a scramble.
My understanding was that in any format each player's PH was calculated and rounded before anything else happened.
		
Click to expand...

In a scramble, the only Playing Handicap is that of the team; i.e. the individuals do not have their own PH, just an allowance that contributes to the team PH.

If you use the calculator and manipulate it so all players allowances have decimals between x.5 and x.8 (with no multi-tee allowance) it illustrates what the correct team PH is when added together.

For interest, the same applies when calculating PH in greensomes.


----------



## rulefan (May 23, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			The scramble calculator is down the bottom
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I didn't look at the bottom.


----------



## rulefan (May 23, 2021)

wjemather said:



			In a scramble, the only Playing Handicap is that of the team; i.e. the individuals do not have their own PH, just an allowance that contributes to the team PH.

If you use the calculator and manipulate it so all players allowances have decimals between x.5 and x.8 (with no multi-tee allowance) it illustrates what the correct team PH is when added together.

For interest, the same applies when calculating PH in greensomes.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I hadn't seen the full set before..


----------



## rulefan (May 25, 2021)

I am puzzled by the following example.

Scramble, 2 men, 2 women
Men's course CR 72.2, Par 73, SR 132. Ladies 73.3, 74, 132

M1. HI 22.6, CH 26 - 15% = 3.90
M2. HI 12.5, CH 15 - 20% = 3.00
L1.  HI 11.1, CH 13 - 25% = 3.25 (Adj 0.27)  
L2.  HI 32.4, CH 38 - 10% = 3.80 (Adj 0.27  

Team Handicap 15

But 3.9 + 3.0 + 3.35 + 3.8 = 13.95 adding 2 x 0.27 makes 14.49.
a) Why 15?
b) What are the 0.27s?


----------



## yandabrown (May 25, 2021)

rulefan said:



			I am puzzled by the following example.

Scramble, 2 men, 2 women
Men's course CR 72.2, Par 73, SR 132. Ladies 73.3, 74, 132

M1. HI 22.6, CH 26 - 15% = 3.90
M2. HI 12.5, CH 15 - 20% = 3.00
L1.  HI 11.1, CH 13 - 25% = 3.25 (Adj 0.27)
L2.  HI 32.4, CH 38 - 10% = 3.80 (Adj 0.27

Team Handicap 15

But 3.9 + 3.0 + 3.35 + 3.8 = 13.95 adding 2 x 0.27 makes 14.49.
a) Why 15?
b) What are the 0.27s?
		
Click to expand...

Using the CONGU mixed tee calculator it does give the 0.27 adjustments but agrees that the total is 15:


Now using correct SR


----------



## wjemather (May 25, 2021)

rulefan said:



			I am puzzled by the following example.

Scramble, 2 men, 2 women
Men's course CR 72.2, Par 73, SR 132. Ladies 73.3, 74, 132

M1. HI 22.6, CH 26 - 15% = 3.90
M2. HI 12.5, CH 15 - 20% = 3.00
L1.  HI 11.1, CH 13 - 25% = 3.25 (Adj 0.27)
L2.  HI 32.4, CH 38 - 10% = 3.80 (Adj 0.27

Team Handicap 15

But 3.9 + 3.0 + 3.35 + 3.8 = 13.95 adding 2 x 0.27 makes 14.49.
a) Why 15?
b) What are the 0.27s?
		
Click to expand...

b) It's 25% of the difference in CR; as such...
a) The 0.27 is actually 0.275 (not sure why it's truncated instead of rounded on the calculator), so the total is 14.50 not 14.49, rounded to 15


----------



## yandabrown (May 25, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Using the CONGU mixed tee calculator it does give the 0.27 adjustments but agrees that the total is 15:
View attachment 36779

Now using correct SR
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that 25% of 1.1 is 0.27 (if rounding down) but not 10% for player 4, that would be 0.11. If whatever the logic is for 25% of 1.1 is used for both then that is 0.55 giving 3.9 + 3.0 + 3.35 + 3.8 = 13.95 + 0.55 = 14.5 rounds up to 15. The error is that it is showing 0.27 and not 0.275. Still no wiser as to 2x25% though.


----------



## rulefan (May 25, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Using the CONGU mixed tee calculator it does give the 0.27 adjustments but agrees that the total is 15:
View attachment 36779

Now using correct SR
		
Click to expand...

Yes I used the calculator and got that picture


----------



## rulefan (May 25, 2021)

wjemather said:



			b) It's 25% of the difference in CR; as such...
a) The 0.27 is actually* 0.275 *(not sure why it's truncated instead of rounded on the calculator), so the total is 14.50 not 14.49, rounded to 15
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, makes sense now. I guess that there isn't space in the SS display field. It hasn't been truncated in the calculation but in the display.


----------



## rulefan (May 25, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Using the CONGU mixed tee calculator it does give the 0.27 adjustments but agrees that the total is 15:
View attachment 36779

Click to expand...

How did you create the .png ?


----------



## yandabrown (May 25, 2021)

rulefan said:



			How did you create the .png ?
		
Click to expand...

I used the built in "Snipping Tool" in windows.


----------



## rulefan (May 25, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			I used the built in "Snipping Tool" in windows.
		
Click to expand...

I had never heard of it


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 27, 2021)

rulefan said:



			I had never heard of it 

Click to expand...

You need that in your life.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2021)

Can you no longer put a max team handicap on the Comp?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 15, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Can you no longer put a max team handicap on the Comp?
		
Click to expand...

Why would you? No trust in the handicap system?


----------



## wjemather (Jun 15, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Why would you? No trust in the handicap system?
		
Click to expand...

Some people simply do not want higher handicappers to win anything. If they had their way, no-one would get more than one stroke per hole.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Why would you? No trust in the handicap system?
		
Click to expand...




wjemather said:



			Some people simply do not want higher handicappers to win anything. If they had their way, no-one would get more than one stroke per hole.
		
Click to expand...

What a couple of stupid answers! It was a simple question, nothing to do with trust and I may be looking for the answer being no so that it helps higher handicaps.


----------



## wjemather (Jun 15, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			What a couple of stupid answers! It was a simple question, nothing to do with trust and I may be looking for the answer being no so that it helps higher handicaps.

Click to expand...

Fair enough, but my comment stands.
The competition committee can set whatever handicap limits they like, but it is not recommended.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 15, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			What a couple of stupid answers! It was a simple question, nothing to do with trust and I may be looking for the answer being no so that it helps higher handicaps.

Click to expand...

Stupid? Don't be so precious. Anyway, mine were questions.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Stupid? Don't be so precious. Anyway, mine were questions.
		
Click to expand...

Not being precious, your reply was no help at all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2021)

wjemather said:



			Fair enough, but my comment stands.
The competition committee can set whatever handicap limits they like, but it is not recommended.
		
Click to expand...

So if you knew the answer why not just post it?


----------



## IanM (Jun 15, 2021)

Calculating the allowance of Scrambles is now too much effort,  so we've stopped having them!

(See autosignature)


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 16, 2021)

IanM said:



			Calculating the allowance of Scrambles is now too much effort,  so we've stopped having them!

(See autosignature)
		
Click to expand...

I do not have access myself but surely it is all done for you by the computer system.

Not that I see calculations allowances from a table that difficult.

Does your club not have the allowance table charts shown somewhere?

far right panel on the home page photo with slope panels

https://www.eagle.uk.com/


----------



## IanM (Jun 16, 2021)

Don't worry Jim, my auto signature says 

"If in doubt, that post was tongue in cheek!"


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jun 20, 2021)

Gross 63, handicap was 10.3,no results yet!


----------



## IanM (Jun 20, 2021)

Nowhere


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 20, 2021)

wjemather said:



			Some people simply do not want higher handicappers to win anything. If they had their way, no-one would get more than one stroke per hole.
		
Click to expand...

But others do not want them playing….and in fairness the more shots you hit the slower you are……


----------



## wjemather (Jun 20, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			But others do not want them playing….and in fairness* the more shots you hit the slower you are*……
		
Click to expand...

In addition playing with a wide range of handicaps socially and in club comps, I play a lot of scratch golf, and without question some of the slowest players around are low handicappers - some of them even make JB Holmes look quick.


----------

